# Reprise, rachat...



## Telma

Bonjour,
Comment traduire la notion de *Reprise* en Espagnol, en tenant compte de la définition suivante : Somme déduite sur le prix d'un véhicule neuf en compensation de la remise au vendeur d'un ancien véhicule appartenant à l'acheteur.
Ce n'est pas un réel *rachat (Recompra???)*
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## sabariz

Los concesionarios utilizan "recompra".


----------



## yserien

No es una recompra,es entregar el coche viejo como parte del pago del nuevo


----------



## sabariz

Estoy de acuerdo yserien, pero esa operación que consiste en tasar el coche usado y utilizar ese importe como parte del pago del coche nuevo, los concesionarios la denominan recompra, y no forzosamente porque haya un contrato por el cual se comprometen a volver a comprar el coche vendido.


----------



## yserien

Gracias,oye, no lo sabía. He hecho esta operación muchas veces y jamas pensé que tuviera una denominación particular. Un saludo (Observa que en francés se llama"reprise" volver a tomar,literalmente)


----------



## Telma

sabariz said:


> Estoy de acuerdo yserien, pero esa operación que consiste en tasar el coche usado y utilizar ese importe como parte del pago del coche nuevo, los concesionarios la denominan recompra, y no forzosamente porque haya un contrato por el cual se comprometen a volver a comprar el coche vendido.


Bonjour,
Merci pour vos définitions. Mais je reste ennuyée car il me faut faire la différence entre Rachat et Reprise. Comment faire passer cette nuance en espagnol?


----------



## titille

hola:

la pena es que no des contexto, ¿ en qué ámbito aparecen esas palabras? 

reprise en economía es recuperación 
rachat es recompra en muchos casos; quizás no sea la mejor traducción pero se entiende perfectamente

un saludo


----------



## GURB

Hola
Suivant la définition que tu donnes de *reprise*, et dans ce cas précis, tu pourrais dire: *montante (importe) de la* *recompra*  comme le suggère Sabariz) et pour *rachat*, *recompra* tout seul. Sinon c'est le même mot. De toute façon, même en droit des sociétés, l_a reprise d'une_ _entreprise_ (recompra) c'est bien le rachat de cette entreprise. La reprise economique, c'est différent.
Bonsoir


----------



## Telma

GURB said:


> Hola
> Suivant la définition que tu donnes de *reprise*, et dans ce cas précis, tu pourrais dire: *montante (importe) de la* *recompra* comme le suggère Sabariz) et pour *rachat*, *recompra* tout seul. Sinon c'est le même mot. De toute façon, même en droit des sociétés, l_a reprise d'une_ _entreprise_ (recompra) c'est bien le rachat de cette entreprise. La reprise economique, c'est différent.
> Bonsoir


 
Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## mariacristina

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenas,

¿Cómo se traduce REPRISE CONCURRENCIELLE al español?

Muchas gracias
Merci


----------



## Domtom

mariacristina said:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿Cómo se traduce REPRISE CONCURRENCIELLE al español?


 
concurrencielle  = competitiva.

Déjame pensar para el conjunto de tu expresión y te diré.


----------



## mariacristina

Explico un poco el contexto:
Cuando una empresa tiene un sotfware y hay otro software de la competencia, la empresa de la competencia propone un "reprise concurrencielle" para cambiar de software con una reducción del precio.

Merci bcp


----------



## Domtom

-
Quizá _cambio competitivo para la adquisición_.


----------



## mariacristina

No estoy segura que sea la palabra adecuada. Pero muchas gracias
Alguien mas puede dar ideas
gracias


----------



## GURB

Hola
En este caso, como para un coche, cuando compras uno nuevo, "la reprise" del coche viejo es* la recompra.*
En este contexto poco claro no entiendo bien lo de "concurrencielle"; quizá "_ por la competencia"_.


----------



## Domtom

-
Es que a decir verdad tampoco entiendo mucho lo que quiere decir Maria Cristina.



mariacristina said:


> Explico un poco el contexto:
> Cuando una empresa tiene un sotfware y hay otro software de la competencia, la empresa de la competencia propone un "reprise concurrencielle" para cambiar de software con una reducción del precio.


 
Si es como dice Gurb, que un vendedor de software quiere comprar el software que tiene una empresa para venderle el suyo, entonces bien podría ser lo que dice Gurb:

reprise concurrencielle = recompra competitiva

El diccionario jurídico que cito siempre trae, entre otras traducciones para *reprise*, la de:

*recompra* _(produit vendu)_

Y para _concurrencielle_ trae solamente _competitiva._


¿Doy pistas o embrollo?


----------



## yoliyoli

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
"Le rachat" de una empresa lo traduzco como nueva compra o como recompra.
No me suena bien ninguno de los dos. Se trataría en realidad de comprar parte de las acciones.


----------



## lpfr

Si miras en este mismo diccionario, veras que ya ha habido varias discusiones sobre "rachat".
  En ellas verás que, aunque el "ra-" indica una repetición, se lo utiliza a menudo en casos en los cuales no es una nueva compra. Sobre todo ¿por qué será?, cuando se trata de compra de empresas. Puedes traducirlo como "compra de acciones", sin preocuparte del "ra-".


----------



## chics

_Volver a comprar, comprar de nuevo/nuevamente/otra vez, comprar_ (si ya se sabe por el resto de contexto que...), _comprar_ (si en realidad no es importante el re), _recompra_ de acciones tampoco es tan raro, etc.
También puedes hablar de una _readquisición_ de algunas acciones.


----------



## lpfr

Puedo añadir un detalle.
  Casi todas las acciones en venta, han sido ya compradas una vez, a la liberación del capital de la sociedad (en el momento de su creación). Así, que se trata de una "recompra". 
  El único caso en el cual se hace una compra "virgen" es en el caso de la creación de la sociedad y en caso de una aumentación de capital.


----------



## chics

Ah, yo pensaba que se trataba de una persona o empresa que había vendido sus acciones e intentaba recuperarlas comprando al menos parte de ellas otra vez.
¡Uf, cuánto puede una imaginar, verdad?


----------



## chicledementa

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​ 
En este caso:


4.JURIDIQUE​ 

· Assimiler les principes généraux de l’organisation juridictionnelle​ 

· Assimiler les principes de base du droit​ 

· Maîtriser les obligations du chef d’entreprise en matière de droit social​ 

· Maîtriser les formalités de constitution d’une société ou d’une* reprise individuelle,* les avantages, et les inconvénients de chaque formule​ 

Se traduciría también por "recuperación individual"??????:S


Saludos y gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Creo que la respuesta está en el post 8.
Si se trata de otra cosa, amplia el contexto.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## narrosse

Cuando se habla de 'rachat' de empresas en España se suele decir "adquisición" sin re- ni nada.

*"La adquisición de empresas es esto*. Comprar cuando alguien no puede acarrear con la inversión, no tiene financiación, y se ve abocado a vender un buen negocio a largo plazo, aunque no le saque el valor que él cree que tiene."

http://www.adquisiciondeempresas.es/


Saludos,

Patricia


----------

